# Rescued baby pigeon need advise



## Dron (Apr 19, 2016)

Going into work I found a baby pigeon sitting in the middle of my jobs drive way. Not sure how old (probably a month) its covered in feathers but still has some of the yellow hairs poking through and doesn't have its flights yet. 

It smelled horrible, had feces clumped and dried in feathers and on feet. Gave it 3 baths, and a permectrin dip to remove the smell, dirt, and several pigeon flies. I've had it for a day already and he looks much better but I'm having to force feed pigeon mix till he learns to eat himself. I also have garlic water for him to help with any possible bacteria 

My question is, besides keeping him separated from my other birds what can I do to get him healthy. Continue with what I'm doing ? Give meds?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not an expert on babies...others should answer soon. How are his droppings? Can you post a photo? Thank you for rescuing him!
Was thinking. Our squeaker, Chloe, who we lost to circovirus, had malaria from pigeon flies. You may want to have the bird examined by a vet including a blood test for malaria. Not sure what the easiest rx is if the bird has malaria but there are several meds available online for this.


----------



## Dron (Apr 19, 2016)

Here are pictures of the bird when I got it and in one of them you can see the poop. I haven't checked if it's improved with feed, will do so today 

http://imgur.com/Q341Jyx
http://imgur.com/VMYersb


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this little one. Here is a link on care of baby pigeons: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Do not give garlic to a youngster, until it is 2 months old. You need to get a good probiotic in this baby, or give a little organic plain 0% greek yogurt, just a tiny bit inside side of beak, will work wonders getting gut flora going and crowding out bad bacteria.

If keel bone is sharp the bird needs more food, read link.

If you are force feeding a pigeon mix you need to make sure to hydrate bird after. The youngster is probably deficient in calcium/D3 so a liquid calcium/D3 would really help.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is a good link to check out. Cute little guy.
How much are you feeding him? As was mentioned by Sky, if he is eating seed, then he needs to drink to be able to soften the seeds. Hand feeding frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed in warm running water is pretty easy, and does give him some of the moisture he needs. 

To teach him to drink, slowly and gently lower his beak into a small crock of water, but not over his nostrils. Keep doing this and eventually he will learn. Here is how you would feed the peas.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Dron (Apr 19, 2016)

What I've been doing is soaking the feed in water and when things are a bit softer I've been feeding him that. Twice a day, sometimes 3 times if I can't give enough due to time.

I only feed if I feel the crop is empty. And only fend enough to feel (what the website described) like a bean bag (not compacted just loose and filled) tomorrow I will give it some organic Greek yogurt.

I've noticed the poop has improved, the yellow is gone and now it's just runny green, hopefully the little bit of probiotics I have already mixed in the feed and the yogurt will help harden things up a bit. 

Thank you all for your input and help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dron said:


> What I've been doing is soaking the feed in water and when things are a bit softer I've been feeding him that. Twice a day, sometimes 3 times if I can't give enough due to time.
> 
> I only feed if I feel the crop is empty. And only fend enough to feel (what the website described) like a bean bag (not compacted just loose and filled) tomorrow I will give it some organic Greek yogurt.
> 
> ...


*Thank you for the update, that sounds great! I have raised a few older youngsters on soaked seed and it has the nutrients they need except for the calcium/D3. You may need to get Caciboost for extra calcium if the youngster stars limping or cannot stand.

Advice given to me my our county licensed bird rehabber: Make sure to throw away any access seed left over after feeding, as it will start molding after an hour. You cannot give it to them later as it can be deadly.*


----------



## Dron (Apr 19, 2016)

Could I crush 1/4 of a calcium d pill and add it to the feed ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dron said:


> Could I crush 1/4 of a calcium d pill and add it to the feed ?


*They need both calcium with D3 if the bird does not have access to sunlight, because D from sun enables calcium to be absorbed.

You can try crushing it up and add to feed and give bird exposure to some sunlight. *


----------

